# Coloring Pens/Pencils?



## EMT2B (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey Artistic folks!!
I got a good quality anatomy coloring book off freecycle and I want to start coloring in it so's I can learn stuff. I have some el-cheapo colored pens/pencils, but I'm thinking of investing in some higher-quality ones specifically for use in my new book. Does anyone have a reccomendation for a good quality brand of colored pencils or pens (the smaller the point, the better) that won't break the bank? The pencils I have are a mix of Rose Art, Crayola, and Sanford. They all seem to wear down fairly fast when I'm coloring though. Google search turned up Prismacolor as a reccomendation. I thought I'd ask the folks on here as well. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 18, 2011)

Might I suggest asking in a forum devoted to  pencils, nah that would be silly who would create a forum to talk about pencils.

http://www.scribbletalk.com/


----------



## Anjel (Jun 18, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Might I suggest asking in a forum devoted to  pencils, nah that would be silly who would create a forum to talk about pencils.
> 
> http://www.scribbletalk.com/



Lmao you are doing a lot "might I suggesting " tonight

But that right there is hilarious. 

And to the Op. I could never turn my back in the crayola 24ct packs. 

Sawwey.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't pay any attention to the bald guy. We aren't sure why he is bald, but we think that whatever caused that made him crazy as well. 

jk of course.


But as to your question, I'd say prismacolor, hands down. Just be really careful with them as they have very soft "lead." I love to do pencil work and those are all I use. No complaints yet!


----------



## EMT2B (Jun 18, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Might I suggest asking in a forum devoted to  pencils, nah that would be silly who would create a forum to talk about pencils.
> 
> http://www.scribbletalk.com/



Hey 'Bull'~
Thanks!  I didn't know that forum existed!  _Ok, so I 'knew' something like that had to exist somewhere, but not exactly where I could find it. _ Thanks again! 



Anjel1030 said:


> And to the Op. I could never turn my back in the crayola 24ct packs.



Anjel~
I find colored pencils a tad easier to use in the teensy-weensy spaces that are in my book.  But for my other coloring needs, my mom bought me a 100+ count box of Crayolas.  :-D

ETA: ScribbleTalk is closed.  They won't lemme register!


----------



## Martyn (Jun 19, 2011)

Just remember to use a proper pencil, crayon sharpener when they get blunt...DO NOT USE A KNIFE (better still, ask an adult to help you)


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2011)

martyn said:


> just remember to use a proper pencil, crayon sharpener when they get blunt...do not use a knife (better still, ask an adult to help you)



roflol


----------



## EMT2B (Jun 19, 2011)

Martyn said:


> Just remember to use a proper pencil, crayon sharpener when they get blunt...DO NOT USE A KNIFE (better still, ask an adult to help you)



LMAO ... Will remember that.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 19, 2011)

I used 30 ct Crayola Twistables for my Anatomy coloring books because there's no need to sharpen and with 30 of them, you have a variety for the pages that have lots of structures.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Don't pay any attention to the bald guy. We aren't sure why he is bald, but we think that whatever caused that made him crazy as well.
> 
> jk of course.
> 
> ...



Prismacolors are PRICEY though. I used to use them for art and they are fantastic but I don't think I would use them for a coloring book because of the cost.


----------



## EMT2B (Dec 31, 2011)

Not to necropost or anything, but ... I got my Prismacolors for Christmas (Thanks to my bro!!) and now I'm wondering what type of sharpener would be best.  Handheld? Electric? Battery powered?  Old hand-crank burr style?  Anyone?  Thanks soo muuuuuch!!  


LucidResQ~
 I have a 12 count pack of twistables.  They are kinda cool.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 31, 2011)

Forget the book, just get a cadaver. 

No sharpening or coloring needed.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 31, 2011)

*It's not the crayon, it's the sharpener!*

USe an 11-blade.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Forget the book, just get a cadaver.
> 
> No sharpening or coloring needed.




YES!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Hate (Dec 31, 2011)

EMT2B said:


> Not to necropost or anything, but ... I got my Prismacolors for Christmas (Thanks to my bro!!) and now I'm wondering what type of sharpener would be best.  Handheld? Electric? Battery powered?  Old hand-crank burr style?  Anyone?  Thanks soo muuuuuch!!
> 
> 
> LucidResQ~
> I have a 12 count pack of twistables.  They are kinda cool.



handheld


----------



## EMT2B (Jan 1, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Forget the book, just get a cadaver.
> 
> No sharpening or coloring needed.



Veneficus~
  Yeah ... Somehow I don't think my landlord would be too happy with that.  :rofl:

Mycrofft~
  Thank you!! Uhm ... Where would I find such a thing?  An art store (i.e. Aaron Brothers)? Craft store (i.e. Michaels, Jo-Anns)?  Office supply store (i.e. Staples)?


----------



## stlukescj11 (Jan 2, 2012)

I acually have 2 boxes of PrismaColor pencils and a box of markers as well.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 2, 2012)

Any skilled artist knows that these are the absolute best money can buy.

Mmmmm.  Markers.


----------



## EMT2B (Jan 2, 2012)

MMiz said:


> Any skilled artist knows that these are the absolute best money can buy.
> 
> Mmmmm.  Markers.



LoL MMiz.  Those are the bomb-diggity!


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 2, 2012)

EMT2B said:


> Veneficus~
> Yeah ... Somehow I don't think my landlord would be too happy with that.  :rofl:




Just tell him you are getting a pet.


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Jan 4, 2012)

Electric. You can get battery operated ones or plug-in ones, but the "leads" in a colored pencil are generally going to be too soft to get a decent point with a hand-held pencil sharpener (it depends on a little blade that gets dull quickly - electric sharpeners use a couple of grinding wheels set at an angle).

I still have the one I used through 4 years of design school. Invest and buy it once.


----------

